# Where are the drawbacks to this PC...I dont see any!!



## j2ck333 (Aug 11, 2011)

12.8Ghz Quad Core 1000GB 8GB HDMI Windows 7 Desktop PC | eBay


This is the computer under question. How does it have such stupidly high spec yet at such a cheap price? Would it ever actually run at speeds that the spec suggests?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi j2ck333 and welcome to TSF :wave:

I suspect the seller has wrongly multiplied the clock-speed (3.2Ghz) by the number of cores to get the 12.8Ghz.

If it was just 1 mistake, like a typo, I'd tend to overlook it, but it's consistent throughout the advert - Be wary :wink:

Also, although the specs indicate a powerful system, it's drastically underpowered with only a 500W PSU - When it dies, the voltage-fluctuations are likely to fry everything else in the box too - Be very wary :laugh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Notice it does not tell you what Video card is installed or for that matter it is a discrete card or integrated video, DX10 ATI could be ATI 4200 integrated video.
AMD will be surprised to learn they have a CPU capable of 12.8ghz. 

Run don't walk away from that seller................


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

lol I have just asked them a question. Well not really a question more of a comment on getting their facts corrects and not trying to rip people of who dont know any better.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ha ha they have just responded saying I dont know what I am talking about and that it is 12.8GHz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Told you to run................................:laugh:


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

ooh OOH!! Check out their other systems -- up to _21 GHZ_ processor!! wowZAH!

[edit -- still reading the page] Looky there, they recommend vacuuming/hoovering inside the case.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

jaythorpe522 said:


> ooh OOH!! Check out their other systems -- up to _21 GHZ_ processor!! wowZAH!
> 
> [edit -- still reading the page] Looky there, they recommend vacuuming/hoovering inside the case.


yep they also have 24GHz

I had an argument with them over ebay messaging and after back tracking that a quad core at 3.2 isn't 12.8 they then started saying they advertised it as 12.8 to show the effective speed versus a single core cpu, I then went through the argument that goes with that.

Then the guy said if I wanted to fight him I should go down and see him  I said ok then where are you, he has yet to respond.lol


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A quick Google revealed that '3DUK' is in Landown Way, Billingham, Cleveland, UK, up the opposite end of England to me - However, what was interesting is that according to Google-Earth, Landown Way is a rather run-down looking local council housing-estate.

I'd guess their PC's are either bedroom-built, kitchen-built or living-room-built :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

more like outhouse built .. :laugh:

if the manufacturer doesn't know what he's talking about, there's no way I'd buy anything from them ..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

WereBo said:


> A quick Google revealed that '3DUK' is in Landown Way, Billingham, Cleveland, UK, up the opposite end of England to me - However, what was interesting is that according to Google-Earth, Landown Way is a rather run-down looking local council housing-estate.
> 
> I'd guess their PC's are either bedroom-built, kitchen-built or living-room-built :grin:





Done_Fishin said:


> more like outhouse built .. :laugh:
> 
> if the manufacturer doesn't know what he's talking about, there's no way I'd buy anything from them ..


According to someone I heard from today its a mixture of both. It's a dodgy looking werehouse about 15x5 and I guess the guy sleeps there when he goes drinking because mummy and daddy dont want him coming home drunk.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you boost my confidence in this guy, by the minute :laugh:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> you boost my confidence in this guy, by the minute :laugh:


lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> you boost my confidence in this guy, by the minute :laugh:


How many PC's can we put you down for? :laugh:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> How many PC's can we put you down for? :laugh:


If they asked that question you would have to responds with an impossibly stupid number such as 3.27586 :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> How many PC's can we put you down for? :laugh:


Gift wrapped or plain brown envelope ?? :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Plain may hard, but Stained brown envelope not a problem.......................


----------



## j2ck333 (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha thanks for the handy replies guys. The guy sounds like a right tool definitely worth avoiding. I guess ill be looking for something a bit more realistic. The shop around starts again....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad to have been of help j2ck333, I hate to see anyone get ripped off like they appear to be trying to do :wink:

I assume you're in the UK, have you considered building your own PC? It's not much more expensive than buying a manufactured PC and you'll know exactly what's going into it, as well as learning a helluva lot about PC's.

Try taking a browse around '*Novatech*' to get an idea of what's available and the prices. They do some good bargains for 'mobo-bundles' (motherboard, CPU+heatsink and RAM, assembled, tested and ready to build), as well as almost everything else you need to build your own.

I can heartily recommend this company, I've been using them since '97 when my 1st PC (Dell Dimension P200) died and I've never had a single problem with them. I can also heartily recommend TSF here, for if you run into any build-problems :laugh:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes novatech are good I also use Overclockers UK

Usually prebuilt systems have their drawbacks i.e they use the cheapest of components and charge maximum price especially when it comes to the power supplies. Although overclockers make pre builts aswell as selling parts and I can vouch that the prebuilts I have seen from them are good. I would never say great because you only get a great system by researching the best parts that all go together and building it yourself.


----------

